# Replacement shocks/struts



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd like to replace the original struts on my 93 Maxima SE. I'm not planning on lowering it. It looks like the choices are Tokico, Sachs/Boge, or KYB gr2. I'd like stiffer than OEM but not a harsh ride. Koni's are too expensive. I've searched and found lots of people like and dislike the Tokicos, I couldn't find any feedback on Boge shocks. Are Tokico's stiffer than KYB? I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ebaker said:


> I'd like to replace the original struts on my 93 Maxima SE. I'm not planning on lowering it. It looks like the choices are Tokico, Sachs/Boge, or KYB gr2. I'd like stiffer than OEM but not a harsh ride. Koni's are too expensive. I've searched and found lots of people like and dislike the Tokicos, I couldn't find any feedback on Boge shocks. Are Tokico's stiffer than KYB? I'd appreciate any input.


if you are worried bout the stiffness, spend the extra money to get the AGX's which are adjustable. you wont really notice a big difference btw the GR-2 and the tokico. But i knew several people that blew out the tokicos.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I second psulemon with the AGX's have a set waiting to go in, just dont feel like it just yet to put them in.....but since they are adjustable, they're great that you can make a setting, drive, no like and want a difference...just adjust it and your good.....

P.S. if you want more stiffness , you can try and get a sway bar for the front and rear ....just an option.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input .


----------

